# New Systema Forum



## RobP (Oct 24, 2003)

In case any of you good folk are getting withdrawal symptoms from the RMA Forum, a new UK-based board has been set up at

http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/mb/systemauk

Or you can access it through my main site at
www.systemauk.com

It's fairly basic at the moment, but will do the job. Hope to see you there

Cheers

Rob Poyton


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RobP _
> *In case any of you good folk are getting withdrawal symptoms from the RMA Forum, a new UK-based board has been set up at
> 
> http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/mb/systemauk
> ...



Very Good,

I just request that you not all run away, as I have been learning by browsing your posts.

Best Regards
:asian:


----------



## Arthur (Oct 24, 2003)

The natural continuation of the old board will be officially open on Halloween night. People will be ale to reach it by going to the same address they've always used for the RMA Web board. http://www.russianmartialart.org/forum/phpBB2/

Arthur


----------



## arnisador (Oct 24, 2003)

Good luck to both *RobP* and *Arthur* with their new/reborn boards!


----------

